

Open Letter to Oracle: Quit Installing McAfee with Java Updates - cl8ton

I know you have a checkbox that you can uncheck. It seems that checkbox moves around and sometimes camouflages itself really well.<p>Is this really how you want to sell software to customers? By slight of hand measures? I didn’t even see it this PM updating Java on my VM Win8 but there it was 2’nd inline to install after Java.<p>Quit doing this! I now have to wait until install is done and remove it.
======
UnoriginalGuy
This has been said many-a-time and by, frankly, bigger names.

Unless we can come up with an alternative revenue source to suggest Oracle use
instead to fund client-Java then it will continue no matter how disapproving
everyone is. Oracle isn't exactly a company who cares about how much they're
liked.

I have no idea exactly how much McAfee pays Oracle, but I also have no
suggestions for alternative revenue sources (as ads on the download page are
poor generators). At least it isn't spyware/malware, we can be thankful of
that (jokes about McAfee aside, it is still better than the Ask Toolbar in my
view).

------
staunch
Don't expect an evil corporation to stop being evil. It's not an accident.
Just hit them where it hurts by never buying their products and always telling
people that they suck.

Oracle sucks.

------
Spoom
End users of Java aren't Oracle's customers, so they don't care.

